# RIP Brian Rading



## oheare (Jun 18, 2012)

Brian Rading passed away a few days ago after a battle with cancer. I have no other details, what I have is from Facebook.

Brian was the the original bassist for The Staccatos/Five Man Electrical Band. He also played with Ian Tamblyn, Powerhouse, Cyndela Whitney, Bobby Vee, Andy Mason, many others.

I was going to call him to ask about the bass line to "Absolutely Right" this week...


----------



## marcos (Jan 13, 2009)

Sad to hear. i listened to the Staccatos growing up and the others.


----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

Which reminds me, what is Dean Hagopian doing these days? Prior to his DJ and acting days, he was apparently the lead singer for the Staccatos.


----------



## oheare (Jun 18, 2012)

mhammer said:


> Which reminds me, what is Dean Hagopian doing these days? Prior to his DJ and acting days, he was apparently the lead singer for the Staccatos.


Yes, he sang in the Staccatos, but I've *no* clue what he's up to. But Google does -- he moved into acting, and has been in a bunch of TV shows and movies, including Jesus of Montreal and Scanners, among others.


----------



## Ken Stevenson (Jun 12, 2016)

Brian was a great guy & consummate pro. He played with energy & passion & was funny as hell to boot. Sad news for sure.


----------



## henryohenry (May 29, 2016)

So surprised and very saddened to hear of Brian's passing. A man of many talents.


----------



## oheare (Jun 18, 2012)

Apparently, there will not be a funeral: Brian Rading Obituary


----------



## rwe333 (Feb 18, 2006)

This was a shame. Cyndela Whitney - who Brian Rading worked w/ in Crucial Moments along w/ Brian Sims - just passed away also.


----------



## oheare (Jun 18, 2012)

rwe333 said:


> This was a shame. Cyndela Whitney - who Brian Rading worked w/ in Crucial Moments along w/ Brian Sims - just passed away also.


Damn. Thanks for the info, Wayne.


----------



## oldfartatplay (May 22, 2017)

I am genuinely sorry to hear of Brian's passing. I met him several times and he was a friendly, upright man.


----------

